# Strip down Windows 7



## Dirtyworks

I'm pretty GameBooster and SmartClose do what you're looking for + they make it easy to start the closed services again.


----------



## doomed151

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks* 
I'm pretty GameBooster and SmartClose do what you're looking for + they make it easy to start the closed services again.

I don't think you understand what he means.
What he means is that remove unneeded services and files altogether from Windows 7 Setup.

For OP, just read the description and the dependencies before removing anything. Also, try doing some research about it on the internet to be sure.


----------



## Fooxz

http://www.blackviper.com/Windows_7/servicecfg.htm

this is a good site that explains all of win7s services, and even gives an idea of ones you can turn off by default.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

http://www.tweakguides.com/TGTC.html

The free version will do ya just fine.


----------



## Fooxz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowrunner340* 
http://www.tweakguides.com/TGTC.html

The free version will do ya just fine.

that is actually a pretty cool guide.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Thanks all for the help.


----------



## yashau

Stripping down Windows 7 is not worth it. I've been down that road a few times and it's not been pretty


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yashau* 
Stripping down Windows 7 is not worth it. I've been down that road a few times and it's not been pretty

My goal is also to shrink it in size for SSD.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yashau* 
Stripping down Windows 7 is not worth it. I've been down that road a few times and it's not been pretty

I have a special stripped down and tweaked version of Windows 7 that I built using RT 7 Lite and use for benchmarking - and I haven't had any problems









All up it uses 9.8GB of storage space, and that includes all the benchmarking software and utilities you could think of.

After boot to desktop the following performance indicators are detailed in Windows Task Manager's Performance tab under System:
Handles: 5318
Threads: 267
Processes: 24
Up Time: N/A
Commit (MB): 274

I could prolly strip it down further as there are at least a dozen services that are currently listed as "stopped", but I'm happy with it at the moment.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
My goal is also to shrink it in size for SSD.


http://www.rt7lite.com/


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dlee7283* 
http://www.rt7lite.com/

It's also worth disabling/uninstalling the services that BlackViper sugggests HERE and also have a read of SimpleTech's guide HERE and Pizzaman's guide HERE









With those links you should be able to strip Windows 7 down quite a bit


----------



## SirEsahc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
I have a special stripped down and tweaked version of Windows 7 that I built using RT 7 Lite and use for benchmarking - and I haven't had any problems









All up it uses 9.8GB of storage space, and that includes all the benchmarking software and utilities you could think of.

After boot to desktop the following performance indicators are detailed in Windows Task Manager's Performance tab under System:
Handles: 5318
Threads: 267
Processes: 24
Up Time: N/A
Commit (MB): 274

I could prolly strip it down further as there are at least a dozen services that are currently listed as "stopped", but I'm happy with it at the moment.










Just yesterday I installed Windows 7 Home Basic x64 with only a 7.8GB partition size. Seem to be ok lol and the fact that I only had like 9MB left. That is probley the lowest you could go without any modification to the ISO. But you would have to move things over to a 2nd HDD.


----------



## baleguy

Hi un-nefer do you have that stripped down win 7 available as a DL?


----------



## NineteenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;10906651*
> My goal is also to shrink it in size for SSD.


i was able to take 8-10 gb off by taking out hibernate, and moving virtual memory to another disk. i also set up my user folder and programs folder to another disk as well.

i used spacesniffer to see what was taking up the most unnecessary room on my ssd. i got win7 64bit down to about 14gb


----------



## SQLinsert

This is part of my configuration

Code:



Code:


CP - Programs and Features - Turn Windows features on or off : ON (IE9, .NET, Remote Differential Compression). OFF (everything else).

You can also open the MMC and turn off all the services and tasks that are not necessary. If you cannot win there any stray services can be killed with msconfig. Goto advanced system settings set page file size smaller. That will alter the final C drive size a bunch.


----------



## SQLinsert

Sorry for the double post.

Resource Monitor is very good for identifying stray proceses. Make sure to activate the PID column in task manager and also in resource monitor, it makes it much easier.

Win 7 has a bunch of crap tasks all activated by default you can disable a lot of them or just delete the schedule. CEIP has a bunch of hidden junk.

I have a lot of configuration management databases and scripts but I don't know how to upload them to the website.

Here's how I run my services ...

    

This will disable lots of unnecessary stuff. If you don't know what you need you'll have to consult http://www.blackviper.com/wiki/ or MS for more details.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baleguy;13807935*
> Hi un-nefer do you have that stripped down win 7 available as a DL?


I have not uploaded one. But it is easy to make your own using rt7lite and the few guides I linked earlier.

You can get it pretty small if you try.


----------



## Spooony

Use vlite
http://www.vlite.net/download.html

Then you need this
http://www.MegaShare.com/1431191

Extract the RAR file to get a folder and dll file.

Copy the wimfltr folder to C:\Program Files\vLite directory (C is your Windows 7 drive), and also copy the wimgapi.dll file to the same directory.

Launch the vLite program and off you go.

The other option is to download the monster WAIK 1.3gb file from ms


----------

